# Is this really a rare synodontis?



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

I came across this on AB and it says it's rare. Is that so? Looks like a synodontis eupterus, black rather than the regular brown. I actually have one of each - a black and a brown and did't think it was particularly unusual.

I know some people try to make their offer *special* to get it moving, especially if they are looking for a good price. But didn't know if this was the case.

Here's the link:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcatfish&1115875201


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I haven't seen a black Eupterus before, and I love finding oddball catfish... So it's rare to me!

Rare is a matter of opinion, but that particular ad has been running for at least a couple months now... Draw your own conclusions...


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

if that person can't provide a full scientific name, then there is no way I'd pay the money he's asking for that catfish. It is cool looking, but if he doesn't know the full name then how can he know it's a rare catfish?


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

That's what I was thinking. LOL I have a black one and a brown. Didn't think it was so rare, but what do I know? May not be the most common things in the world. But rare? I dunno about that one.

Thanks.


----------

